# Sex mix tape



## Voltaire2013 (Sep 22, 2013)

All,

My wife is doing lap dances for me this evening, she just does know it yet. I want to make a 'mix tape' (OK Itunes play list) with some sexy seductive songs, but I'm at a loss. Left to my own devices it'll become a setlist for a biker bar stripper in 1999, all Motley Crue, AC/DC & Guns N Roses (not that there is anything wrong with that). I want more R&Bish. So far Ive got:

Partition - Beyonce
Ride - Ciara
Justin Timberlake - Shirt and Tie
Dirty Talk - Wynter Gordon
Doin It - LL Cool J 
Cookie - R. Kelly (whoa Nelly, thats a dirty song)
Get Off - Prince
What do I have to do? - Stabbing Westward (see what I mean)
Maybe Closer by NIN?

I need more but really don't know most newer music. Any suggestions? It'll be a surprise for her, plus I'll be the big spender Sales guy from out of town. 

Thanks,
V(13)


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

My fav...

Anjulie - Boom - YouTube


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Strokin' -- Clarence Carter


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

Rock Candy by Montrose (early Sammy Hagar)

Montrose- Rock Candy - YouTube

"You're hot, sweet and sticky"


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

Relax. Frankie goes to Hollywood.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

You guys have to be kidding me... 

Heavy metal? What the duck?

From the good old days department:

Sade
Sarah Brightman (superb)
Enigma
Enya - some 
Shadowfax
Clannad
10000 Maniacs
Yanni (meh)

In general, new age seems to work well for us. Sarah is amazing.

If you have to have metal check out Nightwish...


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

Justin Timberlake's "Sexy Back". Justin Timberlake - SexyBack (Director's Cut) ft. Timbaland - YouTube


----------



## Voltaire2013 (Sep 22, 2013)

Coffee Amore said:


> Justin Timberlake's "Sexy Back". Justin Timberlake - SexyBack (Director's Cut) ft. Timbaland - YouTube


Thanks all, especially Anon, Lila & Coffee, the others seems to have reading comprehension skills as to what the exercise was, but I appreciate the responses. It didn't happen last nite due to a confluence of events (sick child, sick wife, weirdo menstruation even though she's on the Ring) but in the past I would have been pissy and just given up. Today I told her the music is only paused. Baby steps. You guys have no idea how much you help daily in my marriage. I think a lot of people come and go without thinking of your contributions, I want you to know they help the silent majority.

Cheers,
V(13)


----------



## Voltaire2013 (Sep 22, 2013)

john117 said:


> You guys have to be kidding me...
> 
> Heavy metal? What the duck?
> 
> ...


I'm with you on a lot of this good sir, especially Enigma, but there are times that the rock list works for us. I hope that you and yours someday have this as your sex soundtrack: Buckcherry - Crazy ***** - YouTube

The right time & place and it's awesome. 

Cheers,
V(13)


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

I'm showing my age here but also try:

- King Crimson stuff esp Epitaph
- Iron Butterfly (in a gadda da vida??)
- classic Led Zeppelin
- Allman Brothers - in memory of Elizabeth Reed, lots more
- Pavlov's Dog
- It's A Beautiful Day

Good stuff.


----------



## Voltaire2013 (Sep 22, 2013)

john117 said:


> I'm showing my age here but also try:
> 
> - King Crimson stuff esp Epitaph
> - Iron Butterfly (in a gadda da vida??)
> ...


John,

That's my comfort zone, btdt. Hell, I'm sure there is a Mott the Hoople or Uriah Heap song your forgot, I was going for a more modern sound. As a more salient female member mentioned, make it a part of your 'sex closet'. I'm attempting to upgrade mine. I love Jeff Buckley, as does my wife, but it's not conducive to hot nights. 


Cheers,
V(13)


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Some of the above have sentimental value too as we discovered girls at the same time we discovered King Crimson 

And how did I forget Moody Blues?


----------



## WhitsEnd (Dec 5, 2014)

If you do it again you gotta try Pony by Genuine and Def Leppard's Pour Some Sugar


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

http://youtu.be/B9rSBcoX9ak?list=PLWPsuJF6ECYE8XvmfyqVFKpvl5yVayQ1c

http://youtu.be/pta-gf6JaHQ?list=RDc24SiqJbLDg

Tito and Tarantula, I think is the band playing this song below.

http://youtu.be/UYxxgvA8rlM

http://youtu.be/6p0ShXsdZhU

Another good one from Tito and Tarantula: http://youtu.be/F73qeS9_fmE

Then this for sexy time. Nice beats for..... slow......you know... https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLukox6P0-Gp2E8Fab6sM3oQk79UokDEW6


----------



## HHB (Nov 21, 2014)

Show some real class....Bolero by Ravel. See if you can last that long. Hot sweaty fully spent by the end. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q4wb11w0ZHQ


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

Don't forget about Ceelo Green! Not from his rapping Goodie Mob days, but when he went solo. He's S.E.X.A.Y. and his songs are even more so.


----------



## MysticTeenager (Aug 13, 2013)

suck my c_ck, a parody of jingle bells. Just because it is christmas. 
Just kidding! Love some of the suggestions.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

LOTS of nice soft Arabic music out there - folk stuff not electronic. Also new age stuff (can't recall the artist but very awesome) 

Maybe we can suggest some Lebanese hip hop for Zouz


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

john117 said:


> LOTS of nice soft Arabic music out there - folk stuff not electronic. Also new age stuff (can't recall the artist but very awesome)
> 
> Maybe we can suggest some Lebanese hip hip for Zouz


Check out ewetoob. I have no idea what I'd be posting.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

In general I like new age or ethnic type music for relaxing occasions  

Electronica too..


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

I just wanted to mention that polkas are ethnic.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

I should qualify by "some ethnic"


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

And if your sex life is really in the gutter, this song may give your "partner" some food for thought 

http://youtu.be/72McX3mMdIA


----------



## Voltaire2013 (Sep 22, 2013)

Ha! When iI first met my wife,I used to fall asleep to Shine on you Crazy Diamond (6-9, mostly). One nite I mixed it up and went with Echoes, the freaky guitar parts kinda crepped her out. 

She knows I'm depressed when I put on Animals and listen to Dogs over and over. ;-)

Cheers,
V(13)


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Pink Floyd is too cerebral to be used for sex tapes I would think


----------



## Zouz (May 28, 2014)

john117 said:


> LOTS of nice soft Arabic music out there - folk stuff not electronic. Also new age stuff (can't recall the artist but very awesome)
> 
> Maybe we can suggest some Lebanese hip hop for Zouz


No need for hip hop , just watching haifa :

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7GaSDpmsdG0


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Heavenly looks!!!


----------



## ChristianGrey (Nov 27, 2014)

Beyoncé - Naughty Girl


And to finish it off with...

Edith Piaf - Non, je ne regrette rien


----------



## keeper63 (Mar 22, 2012)

Might be showing my age here, but Al Green, Marvin Gaye, and Roxy Music (especially the "Avalon" and "Flesh and Blood" LP's) are my go-to artists for seduction music.

Not sure why anyone would suggest King Crimson, my wife hates it, and I have never met a woman who likes KC. In fact, I read that in the 70's, KC had a hard time finding groupies to go back to the hotel with them...


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

KC is too technical to be liked by anyone who is not a lot into progressive rock. The careers of former members speak for themselves in terms of musicianship and the creative genius of (especially) Robert Fripp is pretty much up there with the best of them.

Not much value for rolling in the hay background tho.


----------



## Want2babettrme (May 17, 2013)

john117 said:


> Pink Floyd is too cerebral to be used for sex tapes I would think


I've known a couple people who used Dark Side of the Moon for their [email protected] music.


How about Barry White? The man could read the yellow pages and panties be droppin' all over.

Lucky Man - Emerson, Lake and Palmer

D'yer Maker - Led Zep

Something in the Way She Moves - The Beatles


----------

